# Help With Chauvet Obey 70



## livingthrudying (Aug 21, 2012)

I purchased a used Obey 70 the other day. I have since hooked it up to our lights and keep having the same problems no matter what order or with only a few lights hooked up. The issue is that when i hook up lights to DMX channel 001 fixture one controls it, However so does fixture 2 and some faders of Fixture 3. i have to Slim Par 64's hooked up and i have to skip to the 4th fixture to hook something else up or it will turn on the par's there are a couple other fixture channels that are the same way on this board. Some of them work fine. 

Did i just get a bad board or is there something i am missing?

I have hooked everything up by them selves and they all work in that fashion but once i try to chain things together i am getting all this cross control.

Any help please!!!

I have a gig i need to have this thing ready for Friday!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Gern (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Mike,
I hope this helps.
Make a channel hook up sheet that has your fixtures and the DMX start addresses. I use programs like Numbers & Excel, so the computer add the numbers and, therefore, I can't make a numerical mistake. I prefer to save my mistakes for button pushes and irreverent thoughts slipping out of my mouth on the radio..., but I digress.
Look up your fixtures info to know how many channels they need. Let's say, for learning purposes, your slim pars need 7 channels.
This is an example:


Fixture @ DMX Start Address
Par 1 @ 001
Par 2 @ 008
Par 3 @ 015
Par 4 @ 022
Par 5 @ 029
Par 6 @ 036
Par 7 @ 043
Par 8 @ 050
and so on till your done with fixtures
If you are struggling with Binary addressable light fixtures look up the free app, or get help learning it on the web.

This means you set Par 1 DMX Address to be 001, Par 2 DMX Address to be 008, Par 3 DMX Address to be 015, until all your fixtures are addressed.
I do not know anything about the controller you're using, but it must be patched so that it knows what your fixtures are and how many channels they require. If you don't know how to patch, and you can't make heads or tails out of the manual, maybe someone else will help you. 
I'm hoping this problem is due to conflicting addresses. Like Par 1 @ 1, Par 2 @ 2, Par 3 @ 3, or something like that.


----------



## JD (Aug 21, 2012)

You may also want to try defaulting the board. Should be instructions on the key combo to do that in the owners manual. Every Chauvet board I get I do that to. Sometimes there is some weird patch stuff left in memory, but start with a clean slate. (might be some diagnostics left in place when the board shipped from the factory.)


----------



## AhClem (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not that familiar with the Obey70, but I took a look at the manual (http://www.chauvetlighting.com/products/manuals/Obey-70_Rev5_UM_ML_WO.pdf) and noticed on pg.9 they state:
"The Obey™ 70 can control up to 12 separate fixtures. Each fixture must be set to
predetermined DMX addresses. ..."
followed by a chart showing the 12 start addresses. 
Hope that helped.

Hope this helps


----------

